# Where will society be in 10 to 20 years.



## 1776abe (Apr 8, 2019)

As a child of the 80s who was fit and active what are we going to look like in 20 years. We are to lazy to even go to a restaurant now and have everything delivered. Amazon to our door for everything. No malls. Pot is delivered. We are the most spoiled society in the world. If they legalized prostitution Nationwide people would never leave the house on their day off. Marriage would end like all the malls. Are we all going to be a bunch of slobs that die at 50


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

1776abe said:


> As a child of the 80s who was fit and active what are we going to look like in 20 years. We are to lazy to even go to a restaurant now and have everything delivered. Amazon to our door for everything. No malls. Pot is delivered. We are the most spoiled society in the world. If they legalized prostitution Nationwide people would never leave the house on their day off. Marriage would end like all the malls. Are we all going to be a bunch of slobs that die at 50


I reckon at least half will be dead anyway. There are cultures of people around the country who reject and do not live these decadent lifestyles. Riotus living has left me with poor health and it is nice to take advantage of having groceries delivered. Regaining my strength and cannot walk much, I Uber around taking folks from all walks of life to and fro.

What amazes me are these millenials not driving. For our generation it was a no brainer as it meant FREEDOM to get your driver's license and a car while still in high school. Thankful that my children are NOT that way.


----------



## possibledriver (Dec 16, 2014)

Us boomers will mostly be dead. Hopefully those running the show after us can make the country a better place for themselves.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

They already have the technology to maintain our life expectancy as activity declines.

Ride around scooters, blood pressure medications, diabetes medications, pretty much everyone will be on 10 or 20 drugs to make up for healthy living.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

In 20 years, your body will be 1/3 bionic.


----------



## possibledriver (Dec 16, 2014)

jaxbeachrides said:


> They already have the technology to maintain our life expectancy as activity declines.
> 
> Ride around scooters, blood pressure medications, diabetes medications, pretty much everyone will be on 10 or 20 drugs to make up for healthy living.


I'm already on more than that.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

In terms of technology, hopefully by then we won't be that much farther behind Wakanda. ?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I’ll probably be dead by then since I’m Gen X. I’ll either be dead from a car crash from some SDC that crashes into me or some crazed shooter. 

As for legalized prostitution, so no one would leave their home on their day off, they have robotic sex dolls already. So no need for prostitution.

I don’t want to think what comes in 20 years. I miss the 70’s-90s.


----------



## Adfcalifornian (Feb 8, 2019)

Well if we all died at 50 over population wouldn’t be an issue anymore ?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Adfcalifornian said:


> Well if we all died at 50 over population wouldn't be an issue anymore ?


Make it 75. 50 is still too young.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Hopefully this Cultural Civil War will be over. Where we will be will depend on who won the War. Red States? Or Blue States?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

This thread belongs on the Intellectual Forum.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

We are in the middle of one of the most important transitions in mankind, the third wave if you will. From first primitive survivalists (hunter gatherer) to the fairy tale era of god or gods were fairy tales drove an ethical frame to the new era now where those superstitions are being replaced. Not clear by what, ? Science, capitalism, anarchy, AI, but mankind does not do well without rules and too much free will...


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

By that time, most people will be wiped out by economic boom/bust cycles. Only the genuinely smart people will survive.

Get updated, or get left behind.


----------



## theycrooks (May 6, 2019)

If you want to know the direction just take a look at some of the countries out in the Middle East where females rule and conquer over males. That’s where we’re headed.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

There aren't any of those countries.......LOL !!


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

emdeplam said:


> We are in the middle of one of the most important transitions in mankind, the third wave if you will. From first primitive survivalists (hunter gatherer) to the fairy tale era of god or gods were fairy tales drove an ethical frame to the new era now where those superstitions are being replaced. Not clear by what, ? Science, capitalism, anarchy, AI, but mankind does not do well without rules and too much free will...


The the 4th stage will be arriving shortly, right after the mushroom clouds subside.


----------



## Alsace Struggle (Apr 9, 2019)

Michael1230nj said:


> Hopefully this Cultural Civil War will be over. Where we will be will depend on who won the War. Red States? Or Blue States?


Your world view is so warped. You think the worlds future is dependent on some pointless "Republican vs Democrat" nonesense that only old brainwashed Americans believe in? The establishment is on it's way out and the younger generation throughout the world are rejoicing in the populist and nationalist movements that are taking over elections everywhere. Forget the "blue vs red" "war", there will be no blue or red soon.



1.5xorbust said:


> This thread belongs on the Intellectual Forum.


What is intellectual in this thread?


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

No Comment.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

1776abe said:


> As a child of the 80s who was fit and active what are we going to look like in 20 years. We are to lazy to even go to a restaurant now and have everything delivered. Amazon to our door for everything. No malls. Pot is delivered. We are the most spoiled society in the world. If they legalized prostitution Nationwide people would never leave the house on their day off. Marriage would end like all the malls. Are we all going to be a bunch of slobs that die at 50


Either driver in some area where technology can't put a dent to initiate SDC or a pax.


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

Adfcalifornian said:


> Well if we all died at 50 over population wouldn't be an issue anymore


You first. And no, the earth is not over populated contrary to what Ehrlich wrote; he's a nut.


----------



## My3centsSuperbowl (May 20, 2019)

It'll be like "The Jetsons".


----------



## Goongpad77 (Dec 6, 2017)

possibledriver said:


> Us boomers will mostly be dead. Hopefully those running the show after us can make the country a better place for themselves.


Good reply.. our country is definitely in for a huge change when the boomer generation dies off... I was born in 77. This dynamic about our society is pretty crucial.


----------

